# fugly crap



## Kratos Aurion (Sep 3, 2009)

uh

new art thread

go ahead and comment or ignore it if you want

also sorry for dialup molestation but my last memories of the fanart forum are of people who are lazy bums and don't click on text links, so clearly I have to break people's modems if I want attention.







Inspired by one of the new HGSS trailers. Don't feel like explaining so click here if you want to see what I wrote before. I will c/p the thingie from my dA homepage, though:

It was a beautiful day on Route 45. The weather was perfect, the sun was shining, the heady aroma of wildflowers and fresh-grown berries filled the air. Gold couldn't help himself. His calm, professional trainers' stride dissolved into a giddy hop-skip and he romped gleefully through the tall grass, giggling hysterically. The intermittent shaking of the ground behind him--_whump-whump, whump-whump_--proved that his good mood and spring fever were quite infectious...







Entry to the second round of a fakemon contest on dA. My fake alternate Growlithe evo against someone else's Persian evo. Just found out I lost the round today, but that's okay because now it means I don't have to worry about drawing any more entries :I Click here for more info if you want it; too lazy to get the links to the design and the first round entry so go crawl around my dA and find them yourselves. I didn't draw the sunset, before you ask, it's a stock photo because I suck at sunsets.

I'm going to leave and forget about this thread now.


----------



## Lars The Turtwig (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: this will probably be abandoned in short order*



			
				kratos aurion said:
			
		

>


THIS IS WIN MAN!
Lol. I lol'd out when I saw this. You used photoshop for this, right?
I wish I could create such things and that I had photoshop.

I would say, 9/10.
Funny, cute, and good quality, although they look a bit...drug obsessive...


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: this will probably be abandoned in short order*

Your art is awesome.

I really don't know what to say beyond that. The Tyranitar rivals Danni's fluffy one.


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Sep 8, 2009)

*Re: this will probably be abandoned in short order*

Here, have some fakemon. Or something.



















May have posted the first two here before but I doubt it. Anyway. Final stage starters for one of my regions. Mandragoon (Grass/Flying), Asgolan (Fire/Psychic) and Takhampos (Water). Uh.


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Sep 9, 2009)

*Re: this will probably be abandoned in short order*







bah.


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Sep 14, 2009)

*Re: this will probably be abandoned in short order*













again, bah.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: this will probably be abandoned in short order*

SHINY....

Your art is awesome. There's nothing else left to say, really. I love the shading on the Sceptile one~


----------



## ultraviolet (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: this will probably be abandoned in short order*

Okay the rabbits make me go :3 and I love the lighting on the Sceptile image. I can't help but think that Takhampos would look better as more of a Hippocampus though. 

*finds your dA account*


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Sep 21, 2009)

*Re: this will probably be abandoned in short order*

Thanks for the comments (what what people should _comment?_ but gosh, Kratos, I thought you only posted because you like to hear yourself talk and look at your own pictures!). And thanks for the watch, ultraviolet. :3

Eh, I dunno. Takhampos might look okay aesthetically, but it would be too awkward on land if it had no hind legs. I'm not normally the sort of person who tells people "no your fake starters cannot be X because that breaks the rules and you are a blasphemer!", but seeing people who use fish-like water starters always seems a little iffy because they can't get around very well on land, which a versatile, easy-to-use starter seems like it should be able to do (ignoring Game Freak's brilliant idea that it is okay and in fact encouraged to use a Goldeen or a Tentacool in a freaking desert). It wouldn't be able to serve the purpose I set for it, you know?







Best gym leader ever wearing the best scarf ever. Oh, and some creepy atmospheric ghosty stuff. I really don't care. I cannot get that bloody scarf out of my head. It's not even a big deal and yet I'm still freaking obsessed with that _scarf_ aaaagh


----------



## ultraviolet (Sep 21, 2009)

*Re: this will probably be abandoned in short order*



> Eh, I dunno. Takhampos might look okay aesthetically, but it would be too awkward on land if it had no hind legs. I'm not normally the sort of person who tells people "no your fake starters cannot be X because that breaks the rules and you are a blasphemer!", but seeing people who use fish-like water starters always seems a little iffy because they can't get around very well on land, which a versatile, easy-to-use starter seems like it should be able to do (ignoring Game Freak's brilliant idea that it is okay and in fact encouraged to use a Goldeen or a Tentacool in a freaking desert). It wouldn't be able to serve the purpose I set for it, you know?


This is something I hadn't thought of actually, and now that I think about it it makes much more sense. 

What do you mean _thank you?_ Thank _you _for posting so much great art in your gallery so I can look at it! @_@

On recent pic: I like how you draw hands, you seem to have a fairly good grip on anatomy. I love the ghosts in the background <3


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: this will probably be abandoned in short order*

Morty's hands are a fluke. They never normally turn out like that. Thank you, though.

um. Attempt at Sugimori-style people that I don't think went terribly well shading-wise and so will probably be redone. Dragon-type gym leader Tristan and Steel-type double gym leader mother-son team Mia and Nick. Yes Nick looks very young. He's a prodigy or something. I don't know.



















...I actually haven't done a lot of art recently, but playing HeartGold has given me an amazing artbunny that will be incredibly time-consuming and hard so hopefully I will not chicken out before I get time to attempt it!


----------



## Yarnchu (Oct 1, 2009)

Oh god. This OWNS anything I've ever done. Seriously. I can do Sugimori shading, but I can't capture his drawing style, but you have. And need I mention you Tyranitar pic?

I need to keep my eye on this thread. Don't stop posting images, please! :D


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Oct 1, 2009)

You should go professional or something. I really like the style on the Tyranitar and Sceptile images.


----------



## surskitty (Oct 2, 2009)

Your stuff is pretty and I am too lazy for real comments.  :(  I don't think there's enough contrast on the shading of the trainers, though?


----------



## EddyOkapi (Oct 2, 2009)

Heh, fugly crap? Frankly, that looks really great. Then again, artists are always hard on themselves, either publicaly or not (I should know, drawing too :P ). What makes us improve after all, right?

Tyranitar and Morty pics being my personnal favorites here. You just can't so no to some joyful and serene looking tyranitar frolicking around with its trainer. TYRANITAR!
As for the Morty pic, well, it's really everything here. The dark, gloomy, creepy ambiance, shading style fitting with the lining and coloring methods, the composition... and the hands. The hands. YOU CAN DRAW HANDS. That alone is a great achievement in my opinion. Although I do agree with surskitty that the character singles could use a bit more tad more relief. You got the shading down really nice, adding highlights will compliment it even more.
Great emulating on the original pokemon style too. Much of the charcater art seems to fit the instruction booklets of the game. XD


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Oct 14, 2009)

Yeah, I know the shading isn't high-contrast enough on the humans; it's that and several other fiddly little things, too. There are actually some very minor highlights there on at least one of them (Mia, I think?), but from what I've seen in Sugimori's recent human artwork there are few to no visible highlights in anything other than maybe the hair... eh. Not that I couldn't add them if I wanted to, but I was already annoyed with them and didn't feel like it.

And I don't *actually* think my work is fugly, no (not most of it). The title is more or less me going wank wank wank about how no one ever comments on my art and so that must mean it's "fugly"... or... I don't know. It's just childish whining and a lack of titular inspiration.

Thanks for the compliments, anyway. All of you. <3

I had a pretty okay day today. Finally managed to get the textbook I needed a week ago for an assignment that's due Thursday, played some HeartGold and rocked out to Ride the Sky on the lengthy train ride back from school. And then I finished coloring a lusty goat. Yes, today was a good day.







Grass/Fighting fakemon called Zantyroi, same region that Mandragoon and all them come from. I had various plans for satyr fakemon, goat fakemon and what's listed in my concept notes as "drunken wine grape fakemon" for a long time, but it was only yesterday when I was supposed to be doing something else that they all came together in a not-repulsive form and turned into Zantyroi--and its pre-evolution, Vitragoi, but I haven't finished that one yet. Basically it's this awesome bawdy satyr fakemon with a perpetual tipsy sway (yay for a Pokémon that actually has a reason to have Tangled Feet) and a ridiculous combination of moves like Sweet Kiss, Teeter Dance, Megahorn, Power Whip, Aromatherapy, Tickle, Follow Me and other things your average Fighting-type wouldn't be caught dead with. I looooove this guy. And he luvs you, bebeh. <3

Long story short: I'd like to introduce you to Zantyroi, and Zantyroi would like to introduce you to his Megahorn. And with base 120 attack, you can bet he can put a lot of force behind that Megahorn. A _lot_ of force.

...okay I'm done being immature now. On to more srs bzns!

This am not pokeymans arts, oh goodness me. In addition to pokeymans fan regions I also make Fire Emblem fancrap. This is the first time the internets is ever hearing of my current supersecret FE fancrap project. You should be honored.

...okay, so. I made a world and a story and crap in the vein of the Fire Emblem games. If I had a work ethic I would turn this FE-inspired world into a fanfic or a comic or even a game, which would be really awesome. But I don't have a work ethic and have better things to be doing with my lack of a work ethic, so for now it's just some character/class ideas with a vague plot and half-finished world map and the painfully bad title "Vanguard Legacy". But I'm having fun with it. :< SO HERE HAVE TWO OF THE MAIN CHARACTERS or something argh.







This is Vail. Vail is the Lord. Actually he's the king of his country, but he's the "Lord" main character person in FE terminology. He has an axe because _accurate_ weapons like swords and lances are for pansies, and Vail is not a pansy.

...okay, actually if you were to compare him to someone like Hector or Ike he _is_ sort of a pansy (not as bad as Eliwood, though!), but it's not his fault. His parents died when he was young and so he had to become the king at age nine, which of course is much too young for him to be holding any real power and so his aunt and uncle ruled as regents. They sort of smothered him, though, and never really required him to learn all the important kingly stuff. Now that he's twenty and he's had full power for a few years, though, it's becoming pretty obvious that the poor kid has little drive to lead and isn't a terribly good king. :/ He means well, he just... sucks at it. And so he must _learn_ omg character development bah.

His legs are messed up, I know, and his wrists are at awkward angles. The one holding the axe is particularly weird, although that was because I was careless when positioning him on the page and put him too close to the edge for his axe haft to be as long as I wanted it to. His arm would've been more natural if I'd had him choke up on the haft, but that's not how you hold an axe so. :/ Oh, well. Vail can just have fail arms for now.







This is Icarus. Icarus is cute. The party runs into him and his caretaker, Thetis, a few chapters in, and then they tag along because it isn't Fire Emblem without the Obligatory Adorable Preteen. Nils, Nino, Lugh, Ewan, Rolf, Tiki/Chiki, you know, those people. Only Icarus isn't playable like they are and I think I have some other person as the _playable_ Obligatory Adorable Preteen, don't remember. So he's just an Obligatory Adorable NPC I guess.

Icarus turned out a little better anatomically (his head looks like it's too small but it actually isn't; he just has really baggy clothes), but I wish I hadn't inked him in. As with my fakemon and Sugimori-style I wanted to try and emulate the recent Fire Emblem official art style (aside from the coloring job, which for the life of me I can't figure out damn you Photoshop), and that has clean lineart, but Icarus looks boring compared to Vail and I've decided that leaving it sketchy requires less effort and is nicer-looking. None of the others will be inked, and if I can find the paper I drew Icarus on I might re-trace him in just pencil and fix it.

Now, you will notice that neither Vail nor Icarus is shaded. That's because this is just quick concept work so the characters' nebulous designs don't keep changing in my head. I do actually have a shaded version of Vail's concept pic and you can see if you want, but it took a long time and I realized that I didn't want to have to do that for 50+ people. Sure, a _real_ concept artist could do it without breaking a sweat, but I can only color with my laptop trackpad and doing a lot of detailed shading _hurts_. Plus I am lazy. So I hid the shading layers on the Vail pic up there, never bothered shading Icarus and won't bother with any of the others I manage to complete. Vail just gets to be special because he's the king.

If you want to know more about the FE thing you can ask, I guess, although don't expect to see any more character concepts anytime soon. I did these months ago and haven't really worked on the story/game/fancrapthing much since, and it'll be a while before I'm in the mood again.


----------



## FireChao (Oct 14, 2009)

all of your art is insanely awesome - I like the Tyranitar and Sceptile the most... I think your art looks better when you let the lines get rough and sketchy like that


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Oct 23, 2009)

Korean fan fighter peacockmon, made in an effort to do something _interesting_ with the concept of a peacock fakemon that isn't "lol big pretty bird with a long tail and uh that's it I guess". lern2branch out if you're going to do something overused, other fakemon makers.



















Wolf-in-sheep's-clothingmon. Ampharos is not a sheep. Luckily, this is.http://phoenixdex.dementedchicken.net/images/pokemon/ramfere.png


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Oct 23, 2009)

I don't have much to say as usual, but I respect how you can replicate Sugimori's style so well, and all of your fakemon have interesting concepts and are drawn well as well. I think that people need to comment on art more, so I'm doing my bit. (Even though I think that sometimes it's not worth it) C:


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Oct 26, 2009)

LINOONE IS COMMENTING. 

This is awesome. Yes. Awesome. People should comment more but they don't for some strange reason I don't get either yeah. 

I think the problem is that your art is too awesome and have no mistakes that we can crit, so we're left commentless and awesome can only describe so much. 

Yeah.


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Oct 27, 2009)

Crazy Linoone said:


> I think the problem is that your art is too awesome and have no mistakes that we can crit, so we're left commentless and awesome can only describe so much.


Is _why_ it's awesome so hard, though? :| "I like his eyes", "the shading is nice", "that sounds like a cool idea", "she's my favorite character and you made her look cool"... there are definitely mistakes and it'd be nice if people were willing to help with those, too, but no one likes to be ignored outright just because other people like their stuff. :(

Don't get me wrong, I could step up the commenting myself, although my problem is that I don't do well with comments that _don't_ have criticism and I get the impression that at least a few people here wouldn't care for that. This impression is probably wrong, but... eh.

Thanks, anyway.

A little artistical preview of the literary monstrosity I'll be crapping out starting this Sunday!







_Meet Zelos Wilder, a shamus with plenty of swift and who's always dizzy with the dames. He's the cat you call when your leather's been reefed or when you think the ol' frau's a chippy--you're in the King's city and you need a snoop, you just look him up at his office or while he's having a smell from the barrel down at the Lezareno. You_ could _holler for Sgt. Irving, Det. Castagnier and the rest of those clueless elbows at the clubhouse, sure, but there's no bird knows how to get a wire on the hoods like Wilder. It follows that every now and then he gets in a few unfortunate scrapes with some trouble boys and their brunos, but a good clam-baking or a few quick words from his convincer and he's good to dust out. Won't be long before he sees those gunsels put under glass--or else sent home in a wooden kimono--and he's back with your goods.

It's a dangerous lay, full of grifting bearcats wearing iron, wet stiffs and more drilling bean-shooters than you can shake a stick at, but it's what brings in the rhino and hey, the dames always go screwy for a good dick._

Background is crappy because it's just a concept. So no beefin' about it, pipe that? Copacetic.


----------



## Ymedron (Oct 29, 2009)

Allright, I'll bounce here and give you a critique. : DDD

First of all, his shoulders are good- they look relaxed and are in right proportion (for a small guy) but there is something wrong with his neck; There is no bump on his throat. Males generally have some sort of a bump there, where the adam's apple is. :P

Our left hand is also done well, I don't see any errors there and it looks pleasant. The right hand, in the pocket, however looks a bit contrived- like he had straightened his fingers to the extreme on purpose, you know? Usually when people have their hands relaxed, the fingers (minus the thumb) curl up, and at least in my case the pinky curls the most. :3

The knee seems to be bent to the left in a unnatural way, but then again the foot couldn't be that way if it wasn't.
That position is a bit uncomfortable to be in. I have a slight suspicion you meant to use the pose where the other leg is close to the wall, and confused it with the pose where the person is leaning on the wall with their shoulder or arm, and resting their toes in between the two supportive spots (the other leg and the arm/shoulder.)

I like his expression, though. :3
His jaw seems a bit too soft for a man- usually they are quite angular, especially the part which juts down from below the ear.


That's it for my critique. ;D


----------



## Lars The Turtwig (Oct 29, 2009)

Here's my serious critique(but it's not long!):







The face is okay, and seems a little drunk, maybe he drinks from his own wine?
Never mind. His eyes are good, and the hands make it appear a little 'sissy', 'gay', or whatever, hiding the fact he is a fighting type and leaning towards the teeter dance, sweet kiss, and all that stuff.
The legs are bad, seriously- they are coloured good, but their proportions suck- you wouldn't catch *ANY* creature with this body structure and that is-at least to a certain degree- realistic dead in this pose. Sorry if I was too harsh, but that's what I can say. The proportions aren't okay. End of disscusion. 

Also: The shading is nice and all that bla bla.


----------



## Ymedron (Oct 29, 2009)

Hey, actually you CAN.

That creature is a dancing faun.


But anyway, the pose is a bit off-balance- looks like he is going to fall on his back soon. If you want to make the pose balanced, draw a straight line up from the middle of the part where the creature touches the floor (The middle of the hoof in this case) and see if the body is evenly spread on both sides of the line.


----------



## FireChao (Oct 29, 2009)

Ymedron said:


> But anyway, the pose is a bit off-balance- looks like he is going to fall on his back soon. If you want to make the pose balanced, draw a straight line up from the middle of the part where the creature touches the floor (The middle of the hoof in this case) and see if the body is evenly spread on both sides of the line.


I think that emphasizes the drunken appearance, which as far as I can tell is the intention...


----------



## Ymedron (Oct 29, 2009)

Yeah. :P It also brings to mind the grecian satyrs. I think she referenced them for the character, seeing the dark colors of the legs. (Also, satyrs liked to drink wine and were womanizers. ;D)

A quick fan-art! I tried to do a pose which was more balanced, but I don't know:





*shrug*


----------



## FireChao (Oct 29, 2009)

definitely a lot more balanced - I'm not sure which pose looks better...



Ymedron said:


> satyrs liked to drink wine and were womanizers. ;D


They were also a little odd:







(a satyr balancing a cup on his erection)


----------



## Ymedron (Oct 29, 2009)

Ancient grecians were shameless people. :P It's funny how people picture things so differently- nowadays satyrs are generally the adult angry versions of fauns, with large horns and hooved feet not much unlike the cliché devil. :P


----------

